# المقــامة البترولية !



## محمد الخثعمي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

إهــــــــــداء الى صاحب " العصفورية " ...

حدثنا محـمد ( ابو عبد الرحمن ) ، وهو طويلـب مغمور تعبان ، فقال : اسمعوا ما حدث لي يا إخوان : 

في ليلة من ليالي الشتاء ، اجتمعت ببعض الاصدقاء ، ونفر من الكبراء ، أعرف منهم ( ابوتراب ) و( ابوحميدة ) و ( ابوشيماء ) .

قالو حدثنا عن البترول ، قلت : ذاك فية الحديث يطول ، قالوا : إنا لك لسامعون ، ولحديثك لمنصتون .
قلت : هذا مجال درسي وفية أصبح وأمسي ، ولكن سأخبركم عنة باختصار ، مع ذكر مافية من أسرار .

البترول يا إخـوان عصب حياة كل البلدان ، من أمريكا إلى جزر اليابان ، فهو سبب كل الحروب ، ولأجلة يصل الدم الى الكعوب ، فهو لا يزال في السـوق بضاعةًًًً رائجة ، يسيل لها لعاب النفوس الهائجة ، فهو كما يقول أهل الاقتصاد والسياسة ، ولهم في ذلك رأي وكياسـة ، مثبت أمام الدولار وأصبح يعرف بالـ"بترودولار " .

فالبترول إذا ارتفع سعرة ، وزاد في السوق قدرة ، اهتزت لة الأركان ، واحمر لة وجة الشيطان ، لأجلة قتل الأفغان وذهب إلى العراق الأمريكان ، وعند ذلك وأنا في الحديث سالك ، صاح في وجهي أحدهم وأضنة أكبرهم قائلا : دع عنك السياسة فهي الوسواسة الخناسة ، ثم اعتدل وقال في حماسة : أخبرنا أين نجد النفط فإن قلبي هاج لة ونط .


قلت هو يتكون عبر ملايين السنيين من تحلل اعضاء الحيوانات والآدميين ، أساسة من الكربون والهيدروجين ، ثم يهاجر إلى الــ( Traps) وبذلك تتكون الـ(Reservoirs ) ، فقاطعني ( ابو شيماء ) ثم ( ابو حميدة ) ثم ( ابو تراب ) – والأخير في كلية الآداب ، فيها قضى السنين وشاب – قائلين : حدثنا يا ( محمد ) بالعربية واخبرنا عن حقول السعودية. 

قلت بلادنا - والحمد للة - بالنفط غنية... ففيها حقول كثيرة مثل الغوار والسفانية... والأول أكبر الحقول السعودية فقد قال أحد الخبراء وأظنة بالحق قد جاء … أن فية آخر قطـرة بتـرول وهو أعرف بما يقـول . 
ثم في غفلة من الجموع ، الذين هم لحديـثي خضوع ، اعتليت الكرسي ثم رفعت رأسي ، رافعا صوتي : هل يعقل يا أصحاب العقول أن مهندس البترول لا يجد في بلدي وضيفة ، فالوظائف أصبحت شحيحة و( أرامكو ) فية زهيدة و ..


وحينما وصلت إلى ( زهيـدة ) لم أجد لا ( ابو تراب ) ولا ( ابوشيماء ) ولا ( ابوحميدة ) ......!!!
,
,


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مـــــــــثال (1) 
هذا الموضوع ذكر في جريدة الرياض
التاريخ السبت 07 شوال 1422 
.................................................. ....

تجدد معاناة مهندسي البترول الذين لا يجدون فرص عمل...!
لقاء ـ علي الشثري:


يقف المرء متعجباً غاية العجب حينما يسمع أن خريجاً يحمل شهادة هندسة البترول ويبقى بعد تخرجه سنتين أو أقل أو أكثر دون أن يجد عملاً في بلد تعد من أكثر بلاد العالم انتاجاً للبترول ولديها أكبر احتياطي من هذا الخام ،ولكن حينما نقف على الحقيقة نجد أن هناك طلاباً يجهلون نفس المؤهل ولم يجدوا وظائف وترفض شركات البترول في هذا البلد توظيفهم ونجدها تتسابق للظفر بالأجنبي وترك المواطن المستحق لهذه الوظيفة.

وفي هذا اللقاء نستضيف أحد هؤلاء الطلاب الذين تخرجوا من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن قسم هندسة بترول ولم يجد من يستقبله بل قوبل بالرفض والابعاد.

فيقول سعد بن عبدالله بن محمد الدواس :لقد تخرجت من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن من هندسة البترول في أغسطس عام 2000م، وقد التحقت بهذه الجامعة سابقاً بعد السمعة العلمية العالية واخترت هذا التخصص لأننا في بلد البترول حيث تعتبر المملكة المنتج الأكبر للبترول ويوجد بها ربع احتياطي العالم، ودرست عدة سنوات وتدربت في شركة الحفر العربية لحفر آبار البترول في منطقة حرض.

وأضاف: وبعد التخرج واستلام الوثيقة قدمت ملفي لعدة شركات مثل شركة (أرامكو) وشركة (شلمبرجير) وشركة (الحفر العربية) وشركة (وسترن أطلس) وكنت أنتظر الرد ولم يكن هناك أي رد.

وذهبت إلى وزارة الخدمة المدنية عدة مرات فكان الرد لا توجد لدينا وظائف تناسب تخصصك، وذهبت إلى مكتب العمل والعمال لكي يجدوا لي وظيفة فوضعوني على قائمة الانتظار وبعد عدة أشهر أجريت ثلاث مقابلات في شركة أرامكو في المقابلة الأولى كان أحد الأشخاص الذين أجروا المقابلة معي ليس سعودياً، وفي المقابلة الثانية لم تختلف عن الأولى كثيرا.. وفي المقابلة الثالثة كان عدد الذين سوف تتم مقابلتهم في منطقة العضيلية أحد عشر شخصاً معظمهم من جامعة الملك سعود هندسة نفط بعضهم حديثي التخرج والباقي الذي أكد لي بعضهم أنه أمضى بعد تخرجه سنتين وبعضهم ثلاث سنوات ولم يجد له وظيفة حتى أن أحدهم قال نحن ضحايا جامعة الملك سعود ولم يعلم أننا نمر بنفس المصير.

وأردف الدواس :وهناك أيضاً التقيت بأحد الزملاء الذين تخرجوا من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن نفس التخصص ومضى على تخرجه أكثر من سنة ونصف السنة وهو دون عمل، وكنت أنتظر الرد بعد فترة من عمل المقابلة، ولكن لم يكن هناك رد عندها اتصلت على مكتب التوظيف بالظهران فأخبروني أنه لم يحالفني الحظ في القبول وأنهم قبلوا خمسة أشخاص فقط.

والآن مضى على تخرجي أكثر من أربعة عشر شهراً وأنا دون عمل علماً بأنني ولله الحمد أتقن اللغة الانجليزية والحاسب الآلي.

ومضى الدواس يقول: وكان لوضعي هذا أثره السلبي على نفسي وعلى غيري أما على نفسي فقد تحطمت آمالي التي توقعتها بعد تخرجي في هذه الجامعة العريقة ذات السمعة العلمية العالية ،وأما على غيري وخاصة الشباب الطموح من خريجي الثانوية العامة القسم الطبيعي فقد شعروا بالاحباط عندما رأوا وضعي ووضع الآخرين الذين لم يجدوا لهم وظائف ولم يستفيدوا من هذه الشهادة.



مــــــــثال(2)
وهذا الموضوع ذكر في جريدة الرياض 
التاريخ الاثنين 22 شعبان 1423العدد 12547 السنة 38 
.................................................. ..............................

تخصص هندسة نفط لم يجد عملاً فهل تسمح وزارة المعارف له بالتدريب؟! 

المهندس - حميد مضحي العنزي 


أعرض مشكلتي عبر صفحات الجريدة الغراء الحريصة دائماً على فهم مشاكل المواطنين وعرضها على المسؤولين لإيجاد حلول لهذه المشاكل وأيضاً فتح باب للترابط والتواصل بين المواطن والمسؤولين، أنا مهندس بترول متخرج من جامعة الملك سعود، ولما تتمتع به مملكتنا الحبيبة من مكانة كبيرة في مجال البترول والطاقة ورغم ما تتمتع به من هذه الإمكانيات الكبيرة في هذين المجالين على المستوى العالمي وليس العربي فقط ولرغبتي في خدمة هذا الوطن المعطاء وتطبيق ما تعلمته فقد توقعت أنني سوف أجد الوظيفة بسهولة حيث لدينا شركة أرامكو وأيضاً شركة سابك وحيث هاتان الشركتان من الشركات العالمية وليس على المستوى المحلي ولكن للأسف قد مضت الآن سنة ونصف السنة على تخرجي ولم أحصل وظيفة تلائم تخصصي هندسة النفط، فإذا كانت لا توجد أي وظائف تلائم مهندس البترول في بلد هو أساس البترول ويملك أكبر احتياطي للنفط في العالم فأين نجدالوظيفة، وماذا أفعل في شهادة هندسة النفط ودراسة خمس سنوات هل ضاعت بدون فائدة وأيضاً ليس هناك مسمى هندسة نفط في ديوان الخدمة المدنية، وجميع الشركات التي قدمت عليها يكون ردهم واحداً (تخصصك لا يوجد لدينا وهناك أرامكو وسابك قدم عليهما فهما في مجال تخصصك). فإذا كانت سابك لم توظف مهندسي البترول منذ 4سنوات وأرامكو لا توظفنا، إذا لم أستطع أن أتوظف في تخصصي فهناك اقتراح بسيط كما نعلم أن مهندسي البترول على علم كامل بجيولوجية الأرض والعصور القديمة والصخور بجميع أنواعها ففي مقدورهم تدريس مادة الجيولوجيا (علم الأرض) في الثانوية العامة أو تدريس الرياضيات في المتوسطة وأيضاً في المرحلة الثانوية (أول وثاني ثانوي) وذلك في حالة إذا وافقت وزارة المعارف بذلك وعلى ذلك نستطيع أن نعول عوائلنا وتغنينا عن طلب الآخرين ويكون هناك وظائف متاحة لنا نحن مهندسي البترول. وأنا كلي أمل أن يجد كلامي هذا جل الاهتمام من المسؤولين والقائمين على خدمة المواطن وحل جميع المشاكل المتعلقة به وتذليل جميع هذه الصعوبات لما يعود على وطننا الحبيب بالنفع والفائدة (وأنني أقول لكل المسؤولين خذوا الشهادة وأعطوني وظيفة).


----------



## محمد حمزه (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك إلى كل خير 

شكرا لك على مشاركتك الرائعة وفي إنتظار المزيد بعد أن تعرفنا بنفسك


----------

